# Decoying In Pasture



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

There is a pasture with a fairly large slough in it that we duck hunt quite often, usually holds tons of geese in spring do u guys think it would be a good idea to drill holes with a bit and put out about 400 decoys on land and on the ice?

:sniper:


----------



## duckslayer_10 (Feb 14, 2006)

that never works go to a field nearby you will have way better luck when u see them in a pature they usaully wont come in

:sniper: get um all


----------



## duckslayer_10 (Feb 14, 2006)

go right in the middle of the slogh(if its big enough) and set up all ur decoys u will have way better luck

:sniper: :sniper: take em


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Yep your right it never works:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=23262


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

pasture ponds are MONEY! head there on a good migrating day and it will probably be worth it to drill 400 holes. I'd do it in a second!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Id take water over a field anyday.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Drill 2000 holes and flood the slough and let it melt :lol:


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

your on the right track but I would recomend using a big chunk of black plastic on top off the Ice.It looks like open water especialy on a cloudy day like this weekend should be. set all your decoeys on it keep them tight to the up wind side. cut some slits in the plastic so you can hide underneath it. down wind of the decoys and watch the tornados form above you they will never know what hit them.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I believe he is talking about drilling holes with an electric drill for the stakes of the decoys. Drilling 400 holes with an auger would suck.


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

yah it will be a 3/8 extension bit, in a cordless drill for the past week they have been sitting on the ice on this slough hundreds of honkers, and tons of snows so well give it a try
:beer:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

They'll land in some pretty surprising places, especially if they've already got some buddies there. With as dry as everything is, water is killer. They can eat anywhere but the number of resting ponds is quite a bit more limited.


----------

